# Economic Genocide



## gokedik (Aug 15, 2014)

Citizenship is the US is over-rated. The opportunity they advertise is the ability to contribute to the free market machine by holding minimum wage employment that WILL NOT support a family of two adults, much less children. And rising above the bottom is fraught with roadblocks of language and changing, confusing procedures, foreign to new residents seeking citizenship. Making it difficult, at the least, and impossible for the less resourceful. I imagine my people coming from Eastern Europe being treated, as such. I highly doubt it. Now, immigrants are, literally, dying to get here and not at the bottom of, stuffed to the gills, slave ships. America invites immigrants but really only wants the best whom can be of some use to the government. For example, Nazi scientists welcomed into the US during WWII and the US exploited their knowledge of rocket science and nuclear physics leading them to victory, war criminal or not. Iraqi nuclear scientists were encouraged to defect during our “liberation” of the country, simply to deny Saddam Hussein the ability to increase his arsenal. It was a bogus war that the US instigated under false pretenses.


The US is the epitome of superficiality. The dollar has become so valued in the United States that they will sell practically anything. The soil itself, and not just the buildings above, has been sold in Los Angeles. America is being allowed to exist, by the world, at this point. But the countdown has begun.  The US will be taken financially and not beat militarily. We’ve racked up loans from the once considered public enemy #1, communists, China, in the Billions. The world knows the Modus Operandi of the US. Money. Zeros in their bank accounts and the deprivation of others that they seem to have a sick penchant for. Selling off their own when push comes to shove as if they were drowning and a breath lay on the other side of holding under water their own flesh and blood . In America, life is a feeding frenzy of sharks desperate to get More. The individual cares not for his own brother, or anyone else. Not even for his own mother.


The idea to create a country that was a free-for-all under the guise of religious freedom was egocentric, and destined for destruction. It’s a take, take, take society. This country offers materialism but at the cost of the flip-side. The spiritual, the soul, your relationship with God. Selling yourself eight hours at a time. Grabbing all you can all the time occupies hands that could helping a lady across a street, catching a baby that slipped out of a shopping cart or praying to the divine for guidance. But their fixation will cost them their sovereignty. When the ground beneath them is available for sale, or trade, in a lot of cases, monetary superiority is a must. And the US seems to have it but what they have is an illusion perpetuated by the country(ies) that will, one day, take them over.The US citizens only see a filtered news, every morning and every night at eleven. The news magazine shows only show stories to put fear into a gullible public or reinforce their blind confidence in their government. The American past-time is business, one that anyone, anywhere can participate in. They only see paper, currency and can be distracted with a pile of it, they believe they can manipulate their way into possessing . They get more forgiving in it’s presence and will overlook the murdering of communities in it’s name. And stealthily push on it’s less financially blessed people, chemicals that feign joy but demand a relationship that poisons their health and takes lives.


The Unites States has murdered more people than Hitler, Stalin and Mussolini combined. But smiles with bloody teeth and offers more of everything, if, in exchange, you overlook their disgusting and deadly fixation with wealth. With closed eyes and black hearts they act, always in the same direction. Other countries are living under religious lies but at least spiritual endeavors are their motivation. Chasing monetary abundance results in a life that is formulaic and they become more rigid as they age, dying never having asked a question or celebrated their own opinion. Creativity, the highest possible compliment to God, is completely foreign to them. They have digital personalities and their eyes are empty. The speed of their slide down has increased since the ‘50‘s but nobody wants to look at it. Attention diverted by the need to provide for their families and chase that dollar, which is no fault to them. Children need to eat. But seeking excess for shiny things on the cars or around their wrists and neck will develop into an expensive noose that they will never understand.


America’s wealth comes a the cost many, many lives. And they find a way to justify it in their hearts, assuming that they are, at least, human. There is no unity. They keep secret what is determined to be too much for it’s citizens, by whom, is unknown. Over-riding their God given choice. But this is America, so wealth reigns supreme and an account number can open the door to what ever a black heart desires. Perversion, Violence, Narcissism .


It seems ninety percent of people are on a prescribed medication. That is the most obvious demonstration of control over citizens ever seen. They sell them on curious conditions and sickly syndromes. Each has a designated chemical that will control it’s progression. All the while the pharmaceutical companies are thriving while the patients under their chemical control suffer and die. Illnesses are created by the people that have them. The illness lives in the mind and manifests in the body. The thought consumes the thinker and overcomes their being. A gift from the land that you call home, slow torture and early tomb selection. All while under mathematical control. Predicted deaths. Disposing of human beings by other human beings. It wouldn’t be a stretch to call that evil.


----------



## dither (Aug 15, 2014)

Life eh?


----------



## Seedy M. (Aug 15, 2014)

The people from Europe and Asia, particularly from Africa, are dying to get to the states. That was true a short time ago here in the other Americas. It is not true anymore. They realize the "freedom" in the US is about a tenth what they know here.
A friend whom I had warned not to go because being there would destroy the illusions returned a couple of months ago from visiting in DC, Detroit, Miami, Los Angeles, San Francisco and Seattle. He said they all think Panamá is a police state while he had never encountered such repression anywhere in C. A. The crime is intolerable! The arrogance of the people was totally unexpected as was the fact the people there have no concept of what has happened to what was a very few years ago the cradle of freedom and the greatest country in history. They absolutely refuse to see what is known about their country everywhere else in the Americas.
Jefferson warned that it would happen two hundred some-odd years ago. Sadly, he was right.


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 15, 2014)

Passionately written. Not my reality at all, but still a good read.


----------



## gokedik (Aug 16, 2014)

*The balls of America*

I knew that our "news" was bogus and excited to see Al Jazeera advertising "the story behind the story". But that was short lived. The US had no interest in allowing it's citizens that much knowledge. They want to control what we know and how much of it we know. I have often wanted to watch any other countries news shows just to see how different it is. You have to read between the lines here because they cover the truth with propaganda and dollar bills. It makes me sick. And,yes, the only thing that compares to our arrogance is our audacity.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 16, 2014)

I guess like all things in life it depends on where you stand, when it comes to your view point.  I would not call myself lucky, that would be taking away from a system that has made me wealthy, it would also mean that working hard and being smart played no role in it.  I can not complain about the political system, I was part of it for 8 years. What have found is that  you can do something about what irritates you or just complain about it. I have never given up or had the idea that I am powerless, or un-able to effect changes as I have proven otherwise.  Count me as one who is proud, not ashamed  of where he lives.


----------



## gokedik (Aug 16, 2014)

Benifiting financially from a, by nature, an oppressive system, I would understand your response. Having not, and having no desire to, I stand by my post.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2014)

an opinion piece. I'm thinking that some referenced facts to back your statements might be helpful if your wish is to sway. You could do comparisons or show figures; reference sources. For instance:



> America invites immigrants but really only wants the best whom can be of some use to the government


Where is this invitation? What use to the government? I mean, we have legal immigrants, allowed in by the Gov't,  but what percent get jobs for the Gov't? Some specifics might help.


> In America, life is a feeding frenzy of sharks desperate to get More. The individual cares not for his own brother, or anyone else. Not even for his own mother.


 You might want to contrast this with some other place where personal gain is generally unimportant.


> The Unites States has murdered more people than Hitler, Stalin and Mussolini combined.


This is really a numbers statement. Statistics to back it up would be helpful. No Mao? Even a  Khmer Rouge?  Just off the top of my head Mussolini was not a great murderer, when compared.  And what exactly will happen if 'we' don't pay our foreign debts? What's the consequence and how will it go down? 

It's just sort of all over the place, nothing you wouldn't hear at any left-coast coffee shop or cafeteria. Give us some facts and figures, backed up, otherwise it just comes off as unsubstantiated rant.


----------



## gokedik (Aug 16, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I guess like all things in life it depends on where you stand, when it comes to your view point.  I would not call myself lucky, that would be taking away from a system that has made me wealthy, it would also mean that working hard and being smart played no role in it.  I can not complain about the political system, I was part of it for 8 years. What have found is that  you can do something about what irritates you or just complain about it. I have never given up or had the idea that I am powerless, or un-able to effect changes as I have proven otherwise.  Count me as one who is proud, not ashamed  of where he lives.



I appreciate your time and don't want to come of snide or arrogant. As you have replied to me more than once, I probably seem bitchy (excuse me, please) but seeing many homes foreclosed on by banks giving undue loans to begin with, my frustration is thereby forged. And with immigrant friends disillusioned with this, once great country of ours. Seeking ANY financial means to survive resisting the temptation of our pubblic assistance as they have pride, too.

- - - Updated - - -



Plasticweld said:


> I guess like all things in life it depends on where you stand, when it comes to your view point.  I would not call myself lucky, that would be taking away from a system that has made me wealthy, it would also mean that working hard and being smart played no role in it.  I can not complain about the political system, I was part of it for 8 years. What have found is that  you can do something about what irritates you or just complain about it. I have never given up or had the idea that I am powerless, or un-able to effect changes as I have proven otherwise.  Count me as one who is proud, not ashamed  of where he lives.



I appreciate your time and don't want to come of snide or arrogant. As you have replied to me more than once, I probably seem bitchy (excuse me, please) but seeing many homes foreclosed on by banks giving undue loans to begin with, my frustration is thereby forged. And with immigrant friends disillusioned with this, once great country of ours. Seeking ANY financial means to survive resisting the temptation of our pubblic assistance as they have pride, too.


----------



## gokedik (Aug 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> an opinion piece. I'm thinking that some referenced facts to back your statements might be helpful if your wish is to sway. You could do comparisons or show figures; reference sources. For instance:
> 
> Where is this invitation? What use to the government? I mean, we have legal immigrants, allowed in by the Gov't,  but what percent get jobs for the Gov't? Some specifics might help.
> You might want to contrast this with some other place where personal gain is generally unimportant.
> ...



Thanks another adept critique, that's whY I'm here. Point(s) taken. What will happen if we don't pay our debts? How will it go down? Well now, that would fall under the category of fiction. And I think that is a archtypal American attitude. So what if we don't pay our debts. We're top dog and can't be held accountable to ourselves, much less anyone else. So who's gonna stand in our way! I'm afraid kind sir, that will be America's undoing. When all that's left to do is foreclose on the Whitehouse.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 16, 2014)

Gokedik, I am a little defensive, because I have been on the bottom, raised in a wealthy family in business, and then lost it all. I have spent more than 10 years of my life living below the poverty line. I have had childhood friends shun me because I was no longer well off. I have always been in business, not always successful but always trying my best.  I have been in 11 businesses since I was 17 and have failed at a few and been really successful in others, I do know what it is like to lose a million dollars, I also know what it is like to earn it.  

I would wager I have worked far more hours than anyone I know to get to a comfortable spot today.  I have given up much, spent Saturdays and Sundays and nights working to make it all happen.  What is important is that you can today still do that.  In most places in the world you could work as hard as I have and have nothing to show for it.  

I too, just as you do, complained about the policies and politics of how things work, we as a country have certainly drifted off the path of what the founding fathers had intended. I too am also disappointed with the direction this country has taken towards Socialism/Fascism.  

I do  not disparage wealth, for without it I cant help anyone. Nine families rely on me every week for jobs, that pay the mortgage, put food on the table and kids through college.    My hands and my back are sore everyday, I am not some cigar smoking guy who is playing golf in the afternoon.  What I have found is that anyone who is successful is not that different than I am. The whole new mantra of rich guys are evil is beyond my scope of understanding

I also have been disgusted with how things ran, I got involved, held public office and I am still involved in politics today. I am still involved in a ministry. I still firmly belief that anyone can make a change in things, and have an impact.  

Your words strike me as someone who is angry, that's fine, my solution is to do something about it. 

As a side note to your question about national debt, two things. It will cripple the economy at some point and keep in mind that the US debt is backed up in US dollars which we print every day.  It is not un-reasonable that the debt would be paid back in worthless script as we can print all we need.  Looking back through history you will find that hyper inflation has been used to settle a countries debt many times in the past century. 

I have not ever given up hope no matter how bad things have gotten, I can only pass that sentiment on you...Bob


----------



## gokedik (Aug 17, 2014)

Any response is a chance to grow. And I owe a debt of gratitude to all that did.


----------



## J Anfinson (Aug 19, 2014)

Debates are not allowed anywhere at WF, per the rules and guidelines. Critique the work, do not argue politics. Further violations will result in infractions.


----------

